# Zauberstab,  dunkle Bereiche auswählen



## Rakaa (11. Juli 2004)

HI zusammen


Ich habe mir vor kurzem dieses Turiotal vorgenommen; 
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials161404.html

Bis zur "Stahlplatte" habe ich's geschafft, doch dann kam das Problem mit dem Zauberstab. 

*Wähle mit dem Zauberstab die dunklen Bereiche, also Text und Rahmen, aus. Dies wird kopiert und in eine eigene Ebene eingefügt.* 

Kann mir irgendjemand helfen?


----------



## ~SpArGs~ (11. Juli 2004)

Du klickst einfach mit dem Werkzeug ins Schwarze, wenn du nicht alles zur selben Zeit markieren kannst, dann halte die "shift" Taste gedrückt und klick weiter.


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (11. Juli 2004)

Außerem kannst Du oben in der Optionsleiste die Toleranz verstellen. Je höher der Wert, dersto gößer bei jedem Klick der Bereich der Auswahl.

Darüber hinaus kannst Du das Feld "Aufeinanderfolgend" oder "Benachbart" (oder so) deaktivieren. Dann werden bei jedem Klick automatisch ALLE Pixel ausgewählt, die INNERHALB DER EINGESTELLTEN Toleranz sind.


----------

